# Silhouette Espresso



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noticed a new coffee kiosk pop up on twitter the other day, its actually one of the chaps from lostprophets has started it. Have been following him on twitter for some time and have seen he is well into his coffee.

Its based in London, Chinatown indoor market, Newport Court.

Be intersting to see how his brews stack up if any forum users are down that way, bit to far for me...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I bought a Chemex from this guy (Lee I think) who said he was opening a cafe in around now. Presume from the name it must be him....


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I went there yesterday, its an interesting set-up in that its in a Chinese convenience/souvenir shop!

Currently got Hasbean on the go and the chap said he hopes to change this every month or so. Milk was textured for a flat white to a high standard, however the espresso didn't quite have the punch through milk I was hoping for, although i do prefer more acidic espresso in milk.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Superb little place. Neat that London indie coffee is diversifying into excellent mini 'chains': Workshop, TSB, Notes etc and at the opposite extreme, excellent tiny, low budget places like Noble Espresso, Silhouette and Mothers Milk.


----------

